# Lock And Key Exchange



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Anyone thought about getting together and exchanging locks and keys so they all match. My 25RSS has 3 sets.

Bike door F313
Front door F329
Rear door F302

They probably make them different so if you lose a key you can still get in one of the doors. Just a thought.

Dan


----------



## beanfarmer (Jul 26, 2005)

fixjet said:


> Anyone thought about getting together and exchanging locks and keys so they all match. My 25RSS has 3 sets.
> 
> Bike door F313
> Front door F329
> ...


I would love to have matching locks on the forward and aft doors. The bike door does not bother me. I will have to look at me locks tomorrow.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sign me up - I love to have matching locks.

NE Rally goers - Might be a great opportunity if anyone else is interested.

Thor


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean. Your idea might be a very good one. Here is a small mod or work-around I did for the 25 RSS. I bought a labeler (19.95) from Target and three of those colored key rubber doo-hickeys from Wallmart. I put a different color on each key and then labeled the colors on the outside door lock. Seems to be a big improvement. Much better than constantly going through all three keys to get in any door-it was always the last one tried--must be some sort of physics law. 
I also used the labeler to mark some of the inside switches and the tongue jack (up with an arrow and down)- I was having trouble keeping that straight too.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I was amazed when my neighbor showed me his key set for is 25 RSS. Must have been 4 black keys and 7 silver keys.

Our 26 RS has two keys to do everything. The black handle key operates the door locks (handle and deadbolt...only one door on the 26 RS). The silver key operates every other lock (both pass-thru doors and the outside cook center).

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Same as Randy - 23RS has only one door - same key for door and deadbolt, and all other doors open with the smaller key. My concern is that my storage compartment locks are likely the same key as everyone else who camps. I can just imaging someone 'borrowing' some crucial item - say, my hitch and WD bars - while I'm off enjoying a hike. Could be inconvenient.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Our 28RS-DS came equiped with the three key feature. One for both locks on the front door, one for both locks on the back door, and one for all the little stuff (pass through storage, outdoor shower, outdoor kitchen).

For the life of me, I can't see the logic in seperate keys for the two doors. With the number of keysets Keystone must buy a year, you would think they could get a reasonable deal on matching keysets.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

BTW, the smaller silver key that you got when you first got your trailer is probably a CH751 (stamped on the key). This is the key that locks the storage compartments, outside stove, outside shower and deadbolt. This key is the same for everyone! Chances are that with that key you can open most of the storage compartments in any campground!! The assumption is that only trustworthy owners and dealers have this key. However, this may NOT be the case. Another reason why valuables should NEVER be stored in outside storage compartments but rather inside your vehicle or TT.

For those who are more paranoid:

http://www.rverscorner.com/articles/storcomp.htm


----------



## wtpops (Jun 19, 2005)

We went this way I have one door key my wife has the other we only use the dead blots when we are inside. I use one door she uses the other. only one key on the key ring.

that is true about the CH751 We changed the locks on the bike door so no one would have access to the inside of our trailer


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The smaller key (CH751) is pretty much standard on any RV access doors and even fits and works the lock on my pickup topper.

Steve


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

That is just crazy... I went to a local locksmith and obtained new exterior storage and camper stove locks. They use the round keys, and the same one fits all three locks.

I would like to change the locks on the entry doors too. Has anyone had any luck having the locks re-keyed?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Txcamper said:


> That is just crazy... I went to a local locksmith and obtained new exterior storage and camper stove locks. They use the round keys, and the same one fits all three locks.
> 
> I would like to change the locks on the entry doors too. Has anyone had any luck having the locks re-keyed?
> [snapback]106032[/snapback]​


I haven't pulled it apart to see if my pins will fit - if they are automotive pins, they are a smaller size and I can't re-pin/re-key it.

http://tinyurl.com/qx574

I've got one of these lying around - if it'll fit (i.e., the door is thick enough), I'll install it. As for the compartment locks - those cheapies are disc tumblers, not pins, so I can't re-key them. A trip to the local locksmith is in order...









Slug


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Two issues, one is of safety and the other is of convinience.

1) Unfortunately, the locks on any TT Ive ever been in are only designed to keep an honest person honest. Fortunately, 99.99% of campers are honest Seems to me, getting into a TT would be relatively simple. Getting into it unnoticed at a campground, would be slightly more difficult, but not at all a challenge. Being a novice camper, but suspicious person by nature (911 dispatcher) Ive already contemplated putting a small safe in my TT for that .01%.

2) The convinience factor, it would be very nice to have only one key to open everything. As it is, I have, for my 21 RS, 3 small key rings attached to one another, top key opens door, 2nd opens bike/storage access, 3rd is stove and one exterior storage space. Favorite doo-hickey is attached to 3rd ring

my .02 or .00000000000001 gallons of gas

Alan


----------

